# Favor from someone living in Canada



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am expecting my first grandchild, a little girl in November. I am outfitting her nursery for my daughter and son-in-law. They chose nursery decor from Bananafish in the Migi Sweet Sunshine pattern. I have been able to find all the pieces except for one valance. I finally found one online but it is at amazon.ca and they can't ship it to me in the US. Would any of you that live in Canada be willing to order the valance and ship it to me. I would of course pay all associated expenses. The valance is listed on the amazon.ca website for $39.99 Canadian dollars. I know all the shipping and etc. would be expensive but I have looked everywhere online with no luck. I have checked with baby stores throughout my state and none have the valance available. I would really appreciate it if someone would be able to help with this. Let me know.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a really cute set.
I did notice the seller on Amazon is BunnyBerry.com, located in CA. They have their own website that says they're family based. Maybe you can contact them to get it. Good luck and congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pixiesmom said:


> That's a really cute set.
> I did notice the seller on Amazon is BunnyBerry.com, located in CA. They have their own website that says they're family based. Maybe you can contact them to get it. Good luck and congrats on the new baby!


Thanks but I tried them all ready and they can't get one for me. I'll just have to figure out something.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That stinks! Wish I could help but I'm in FL...


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pixiesmom said:


> That stinks! Wish I could help but I'm in FL...


That's ok. We'll work something out.


----------

